Ask HN: Where do you go to follow blockchain and cryptocurrency news? - wenbo
======
lettergram
I wrote my own application:
[https://projectpiglet.com/](https://projectpiglet.com/)

Essentially, I get real-time updates of news when it's relevant and none when
it's not.

------
siamtheman
[http://catless.ncl.ac.uk/Risks/](http://catless.ncl.ac.uk/Risks/) is a old
favorite of mine.

------
alt_f4
[https://www.alltop.com/cryptocurrency](https://www.alltop.com/cryptocurrency)

------
gdearns
[https://cryptopanic.com/](https://cryptopanic.com/)

Love that site!

------
jxub
r/cryptocurrency is an okay source.

------
airbreather
cryptopanic.com

------
WhiteOwlLion
themerkle

